# Having issues with my girl, leaking urine and licking a lot. need advice



## meganr66

My girl Belle is having some issues. Since Tuesday she has been licking at her girly parts quite a bit and having some leaking. The leaking is yellowish almost like it's urine, I guess it might not be urine but since it's a yellowish color I figured it is. Tuesday when I noticed her bothering it I laid her on her back to get a look at it and when I did that she leaked like 2 little drops. A couple hours later when I checked she leaked a couple more drops. She is fixed she was fixed at 7 months old and i guess it could possibly be spay incontinence.. we have had a couple times where when she was in a deep sleep she did leak, but it was always when she was asleep and it never seemed to bother her the way this is. I am not sure if it could be a urinary tract infection, someone mentioned vaginitis, another yeast infection and someone also said maybe it was what i was feeding her? I have a vet appointment in the morning to see what is going on and I haven't told them yet that I feed raw.. if raw is doing something like this to her i will feel absolutely horrible. Does anyone have any idea if this could be contributed to raw? As many of you know I am limited on budget and resources, Belle has been eating chicken of all kinds, beef and doing well on it, and i had introduced some beef liver in SMALL amounts like .5 oz also a little fish. Someone said that possibly the beef is doing this to her and this person said they wouldn't introduce beef until 6 months of being on raw... but from other things ive read it would take place around 2 months or 3?? she has only been on raw since march 21 but has been doing so well on it.. anyways, they recommended i drop all the beef and so the past 2 days i have not given her beef or beef liver and she is still continuing with this.. i am worried for my girl please help!


----------



## xellil

Raw isn't doing this. Dogs eating kibble get UTIs and yeast infections all the time and no one blames it on dry food.

It happens, unfortunately. I would take a urine sample in at the least - if it's a UTI you can fix it. If it's a yeast infection I dunno - I never had a dog with one so don't know if it shows up in a urine test?


----------



## _unoriginal

The only reason I would think that raw would be contributing is if this is some sort of detox. Although I'm more sure that it's something like a UTI or bladder/kidney infection. The vet will check for that and what you feed shouldn't even be considered, IMO.


----------



## twoisplenty

This has nothing to do with Raw.

If she is leaking actual urine it sounds like a UTI, if the discharge is thick and yellowish then thats vaginitis but it is usually more common in female puppies that have not been spayed. I place my bet on a bladder infection.


----------



## Liz

It sounds more like a UTI though a yeast infection is possible if her kibble had grains or sugar from veg matter. It isn't a hard fix once diagnosed. A no, it has nothing to do with raw other than detoxing may be flushing the toxins and such out of her system which in the long run is a good thing!


----------



## kady05

Piper has urinary incontinence (it started early for her, when she was around.. 15-17 months if I remember correctly, she was spayed at 6 months), and the raw has actually made it BETTER. She does still have accidents, but they are much smaller and not nearly as often. 

So, since you say she's had issues with it before (incontinence usually happens when they're asleep), it could just be that. Piper goes through bouts where she's "bad", and then she'll go for months with zero accidents. It's a weird, super annoying condition. I'd probably still have her urine checked just to make sure it's not a UTI though.


----------



## meganr66

Thanks for the input everyone! I have a vet appt in the AM and will be taking a urine sample in as well. I just wanted to check all my bases and make sure that I am not walking into any kind of vet trap lmao! I am hoping it is a simple UTI or nothing at all! Kady, it was very far between occurrences before and suddenly now is licking it a lot and having lots of leakage? does piper lick hers?


----------



## xellil

Look at the bright side - at least your dog isn't lapping up her own pee like mine is  -- took her pee in this morning. 

I in no way think it's food related. At least not the food she's supposed to eat.


----------



## kady05

meganr66 said:


> Thanks for the input everyone! I have a vet appt in the AM and will be taking a urine sample in as well. I just wanted to check all my bases and make sure that I am not walking into any kind of vet trap lmao! I am hoping it is a simple UTI or nothing at all! Kady, it was very far between occurrences before and suddenly now is licking it a lot and having lots of leakage? does piper lick hers?


That's what happens with Piper.. she'll go through a good spurt, then out of the blue she'll have accidents daily for a few days in a row. When she's "bad", yes, she does lick herself. It really bugs her.


----------



## meganr66

Thanks Kady, maybe it simply is just spay incontinence.. someone told me that they give medicine for that? i would like to avoid medicine if possible but anything to make her comfortable!


----------



## kady05

meganr66 said:


> Thanks Kady, maybe it simply is just spay incontinence.. someone told me that they give medicine for that? i would like to avoid medicine if possible but anything to make her comfortable!


They can.. my vet gave Piper Proin, which is commonly prescribed for it. It was AWFUL. I felt like I poisoned her, almost had to take her to the ER vet after only one dose. I'd rather deal with accidents every now and then then give that crap to my dog again. You can message me on FB if you want to talk more about it!


----------



## meganr66

Vet urine analysis came back normal, they are sending it out to the lab we find out the results Monday. At this point he is thinking spay incontinence, we will wait for results and then go from there.


----------



## mwplay

I've got one who is 9 now & has had spay incontinence for about 5 years, with recurring vaginitis. She does not get bladder infections, just vaginitis. After a few rounds of Clavamox, she no longer responds. We had a scope done at the end of last year just to be sure nothing else was causing the issue and everything looked good. So, we know it's just hormonal (spay). 

I had her on Azmira Kidni Kare (herbal) which is supposed to help strengthen the bladder muscles/tone. I think it has made a difference since I start using it. If she does flare up, she has accidents when she's sleeping. She doesn't normally lick with it, but in the past 2 weeks, I've noticed her licking more and a few drips when I checked (had her on her back also - like you). 

I do not want to give her any of the medication that is normally used because I feel the risks outweigh the benefits and she's got a mild case. I wanted to try a more natural approach so, just this past Thursday I took her to a holistic vet. She had some acupuncture done & was given some Chinese herbs. I was told to discontinue the Azmira Kidni Kare while we do the TCM herbs. 

Don't know if it would be something you would consider, but maybe if it does come back as spay induced, I would at least try the Azmira Kidni Kare to see if it helps. And again, it's all herbal, so does not carry the same risks as some of the other prescribed medications.

Hope this helps.


----------

